# Your choice for deerhunting handgun



## Old Crusty (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm somewhat new to the world of handguns. I bought a S&W M&P 9mm about a year ago and have been having a blast shooting it. I think I'm ready to try deer hunting with one next year, and would like to purchase a larger caliber soon. If you were going to recommend a setup for me what would it be?


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 27, 2013)

It's really hard to beat a Ruger Blackhawk in .44 mag.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 27, 2013)

I have been contemplating at TC Contender in .30-30


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 27, 2013)

If you want a pistol similar to your M&P you won't go wrong with a Glock 20 in 10mm. If your open to revolvers then you have a whole other world to explore. In the revolver world your caliber selection is limited by how much recoil you can handle. 500 S&W, 44 Mag, 41 Mag, 357 Mag.


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 27, 2013)

Offroadtek said:


> If you want a pistol similar to your M&P you won't go wrong with a Glock 20 in 10mm. If your open to revolvers then you have a whole other world to explore. In the revolver world your caliber selection is limited by how much recoil you can handle. 500 S&W, 44 Mag, 41 Mag, 357 Mag.



You forgot 454 casull,45LC,410,460,480 ruger,45-70,30-30,35 rem etc. etc. etc.!!! There are several big bore cailbers offered in Revolvers and Contenders! I own a Tarurus 8 3/8 inch Revolver in 44mag!!!!


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 28, 2013)

I would go with the 44 Magnum.  Take a look at what is available and see what you like.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 28, 2013)

I used a Super Blackhawk 7.5" barrel in 44mag exclusively
for about 5 years...with and without a scope...Finally took the
scope off because I prefer open sights and all my shots were
under 40 yds.......
Handloaded 180gr HP up to 240 gr HP and SP bullets.....
Plenty of gun for anything in GA and great balance to shoot..


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 12, 2014)

Ruger Blackhawk in 45 Colt, cast Keith type semi wadcutters 255 gr for deer and hog.  Ruger SBH in 44 mag, cast 275 gr Flat Nose.  Both with iron sights


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 12, 2014)

*8" barreled scoped revolver*

I'd suggest an 8" barreled revolver in either .44 magnum or .454 Casull (which can use .45 Colt ammo, too).

And it should be scoped, or easily capable of being fitted with a scope (if you anticipate shooting longer than about 30 yards).

The Ruger Redhawk and Blackhawk revolvers would be fine.

Taurus makes a "Raging Bull" model that looks great for hunting.

A S&W model 29 or 629 would be good, but it's a bit more expensive, and rarely comes scoped, so that would be extra hassle and expense.

Here's an ad for an 8.3" barreled Taurus .454 Casull that comes with a scope base.

P.S.  I'm not saying you "need" .454 ammo to kill deer.  I'd probably load .45 Colt rounds in it for that.
 But if you can find a gun in that caliber for the same price as one in .41 magnum or .44 magnum or just plain .45 Colt, why not get it? It gives you more options if you later get the urge to hunt bigger game, or if you want bear protection for that Montana camping trip, or just to maximize the gun's resale value later down the road.

If you were SURE that you only wanted it for deer or hogs at close range and for animals weighing 200 pounds or less, you could even go with a .357 magnum.  Some companies make a 180 grain semi-wadcutter or jacketed soft-point that should reach 1500 f.p.s. out of a 6" or 8" barreled revolver.  (Buffalo Bore)  
That's enough power. And if you're accurate enough to reliably hit a grapefruit-sized target at a given distance, then that distance is OK for hunting.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=387173746


----------



## GAGE (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a Colt Anaconda that would fit the bill.


----------



## no7fish (Jan 12, 2014)

GunnSmokeer has a lot of good points.  Generally I'd say anything in .44 mag is hard to beat the logistics of.  The available selection is great and if you get bored it'll be just as easy to sell on.  As mentioned, if you want to stick with something semi-auto then a 10mm is your best bet.

That said, there are a ton of interesting options also.  .41 is a nice medium, less recoil than .44 with better performance than a .357, but it's not nearly as common as either.  If you are went down the Contender path you have a HUGE selection of interchangeable barrels available as well.  

It all depends on what grabs you.


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 12, 2014)

If u can shoot the 44 mag and the contender 30-30 see witch u like the best .


----------



## pnome (Jan 12, 2014)

I think the ruger super redhawk with the 7.5 inch barrel is a great hunting handgun.  I recommend one in .44mag.  Top it with a leupold FX-II 2x20mm and you will be set.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 12, 2014)

T C Encore or Contender -  too many calibers to list them all -some of the re-load only rounds are great - I like the barrels that shoot several loads - 38-357 magnum-357 MAXIMUM - 45 long colt-454-460S&W magnum - my 7-30 Waters shoots great


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 12, 2014)

Also the biggest thing is your ability to take the recoil . Shoot all u can get your hands on before u decide.


----------



## TomC (Jan 13, 2014)

I have been overly pleased with my Glock 20 (6" KKM Barrel). Surprisingly light recoil for a 10mm, easy to carry and the one I shot this fall didn't take a step.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 13, 2014)

*had both*



snake reaper said:


> If u can shoot the 44 mag and the contender 30-30 see witch u like the best .



I had both of these barrels for my T/C  Contender. 
The .44 magnum generated more recoil.
The .30-30 had more muzzle blast. Noise and flash.
Both were OK to shoot from such a large, heavy pistol.
(I wouldn't want a derringer in either caliber, though!)


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 13, 2014)

But between the two I would prob go with the contender in 30-30 and if u ever change your mind u can get a differ barrel in differ cal.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 13, 2014)

For a first hunting handgun a contender 30-30 or a ruger 44 mag revolver would be excellent choices. In a Ruger I would go with a Blackhawk hunter, bisley hunter, or super redhawk. That way if you decide you want to install optics it will be easy to do and either of them will do fine with iron sights.  Same with the contender in 30-30 except I wouldn't even bother with it without optics.  I never saw much use in a 30-30 barrel less than 14 inches and once you get that long it doesn't make it any less cumbersome to shoot without a scope. If you want a rifle caliber the 30-30 is hard to beat on buying factory ammo. I have killed deer and hogs with my Glock 20 but it really is more like bow hunting with a handgun. It is not what I would consider a go anywhere good for most of my hunting situations handgun. I carry it when I want to go lite scouting or when I have meat in the freezer and have a stand set up in an area I expect the shots to be real close. Just get something recommended above and kill a few deer with it. Before you know it you'll have one for thick stuff, one for longer shots. Seems like several choose between them according to wind direction, moon phase, I have been guilty of carrying two handguns to the stand but it payed off once.
For an everyday hunting handgun for shooting deer out to a hundred yards and stalking hogs in swamps where a 15 yard shot seems long it is tough to beat the ruger revolvers with an ultradot.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 13, 2014)

*why a handgun?*

A lot of people say get a T/C  Contender in .30-30 caliber.

Well, this brings up the question of WHY a person would want to use a "handgun" for hunting, instead of a rifle?
Here in Georgia, handguns don't get a special season, a bigger bag limit, or any other advantage over a rifle.

If a person just likes the feel of a handgun, and the LOOK of a handgun, and wants the pride of using a "handgun" to bag an animal that most other hunters use a rifle for....


... would choosing a handgun that looks like a miniature rifle without a shoulder stock really give the hunter the same feel?  

A break-open Contender with a 14" barrel and wearing a magnifying crosshair-reticle scope, chambered in a traditional rifle-only caliber like .30-30.... that's getting pretty darn close in look and feel and performance to a real rifle.

At least an 8" barreled double-action revolver looks and feels more like a handgun, even if it also wears a scope.

It's just food for thought.  

**********************************

(I could ask the same thing about people who hunt with blackpowder muzzle-stuffers?  Except that only some of them do it for the history and nostalgia of hunting with the kind of rifles their ancestors did, while others simply want to take advantage of an early deer season with little competition from other hunters. Those hunters are more likely to get 'black powder' rifles that look just like a modern all-weather big game bolt action rifle, with inline ignition, stainless steel construction, factory camo pattern synthetic stock, and a big scope with an adjustable objective lens and magnification up to 12X.  Does such a gun really make you feel connected to the black powder hunters of the 19th century?)


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 14, 2014)

GunnSmokeer said:


> ... would choosing a handgun that looks like a miniature rifle without a shoulder stock really give the hunter the same feel?
> 
> A break-open Contender with a 14" barrel and wearing a magnifying crosshair-reticle scope, chambered in a traditional rifle-only caliber like .30-30.... that's getting pretty darn close in look and feel and performance to a real rifle.
> 
> ...



Interesting observation.

I offer as a counterpoint the fact that while a Contender/Encore with a 14" or 15" barrel, shooting a "rifle" round and wearing a scope may look like a mini rifle, they are decidedly harder to shoot accurately than their rifle counterparts.

I shoot handguns and rifles a lot.  I would say that I am in the top 5% of firearms owners in terms of how often I am practicing.  For that reason, I am extremely comfortable taking a 400 yard shot with a rifle.  For a pistol, I limit myself to about 200 yards.  Mostly because of the increase in the number of variables that have to be met for an accurate shot.  Given perfect conditions and a solid benchrest, I can stretch that handgun shot to the limit of the round, just like I can with a rifle.  However, the field very rarely lends itself to perfect conditions.

Therefore, even though I am using a "mini-rifle" the challenge is still much greater than if I was actually using a rifle and because of that, I enjoy it more.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 14, 2014)

Apex Predator said:


> It's really hard to beat a Ruger Blackhawk in .44 mag.



this


----------



## kvfalcon (Jan 14, 2014)

Here is a useful reference: http://waterguy.us/handgun.htm

I'd use the energy delivered by a .357 Magnum at 50 yards as the absolute minimum to make my decision.  A Glock 10mm would definitely be on my RADAR if I were looking for a handgun to hunt inside of 50 yards.  

http://www.lonewolfdist.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=942&CAT=240

http://www.ghostinc.com/category/08_35_rocket/


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 17, 2014)

.44 Mag. if you don't handload ... .45Colt if you do.
Ruger Blackhawk or Bisley. I prefer the Bisley.
Use to own a S&W 629 Classic, 6 1/2" barrel and wish I still did. Was perfect for what I used it for and easily scoped.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 24, 2014)

Assuming you want to handgun hunt with a handgun cartridge. 
Super Redhawk .44 mag. I like the single action trigger pull on double actions better than single actions.(Hopefully that makes sense.) And the looks.


----------



## Win1917 (Jan 28, 2014)

> ... would choosing a handgun that looks like a miniature rifle without a shoulder stock really give the hunter the same feel?



Yes. For hundreds of years before the advent of the revolver, handguns looked exactly like miniature rifles. So to my eye, a single shot Contender is actually a more traditionally styled handgun than that complicated mechanical contraption that holds 5 more rounds than a competent hunter needs 

Kidding aside, there are so few of us that hunt with any kind of handgun these days, what's the benefit of judging each other on some sort of arbitrary criteria of what a "real" handgun is? Or for that matter, what kind of black powder they shoot?


----------



## CraigMo (Jan 28, 2014)

Eddy M. said:


> T C Encore or Contender -  too many calibers to list them all -some of the re-load only rounds are great - I like the barrels that shoot several loads - 38-357 magnum-357 MAXIMUM - 45 long colt-454-460S&W magnum - my 7-30 Waters shoots great



I have a T/C Encore in .243.  There is a 7-30 Waters Encore for sale on the ODT.
7-30 waters is a .30-30 necked down to 7mm, for a faster flatter shooting, lower recoil cartridge. Good choice for a pistol round.


----------



## Alan in GA (Feb 4, 2014)

*I like your thinking.....*



GunnSmokeer said:


> A lot of people say get a T/C  Contender in .30-30 caliber.
> 
> Well, this brings up the question of WHY a person would want to use a "handgun" for hunting, instead of a rifle?
> Here in Georgia, handguns don't get a special season, a bigger bag limit, or any other advantage over a rifle.
> ...




About the same conclusion I had after deer hunting with both Contenders and revolvers. I'm much more capable of a precision bullet placement with a higher magnification scope and rifle stocked arm than any pistol in occasions that require it. After watching my 2X Leupold EER crosshairs move around more than I liked as I tracked a nice buck at 85 yards I decided I would prefer a rifle. I've had dozens of pistols, maybe 7 or 8 Contender frames and several dozen rifles and enjoyed them all. But now my most desired deer pistol is a Redhawk Hunter 44 mag, in blued form as it so happened when I found it. I also like a 10" (or 12"...14" is starting to get a bit long) bull barrel Contender pistol in same caliber so there is no 'side blast' out of a cylinder gap. 
I guess I'd say I enjoy them all. The thoughts about a pistol with barrel so long it looks like a rifle with the butt stock cut off do make sense. Such a gangly hunk of machinery, but I'm sure many pistolaro's love to play with them. Me, give me a full rifle stock. If rifle hunting I like a Ruger 77 or I still like a Contender set up with a rifle stock. When I had my very first Contender back around....1978-82?? it was a .35 Rem Super 14 and was as accurate as anything I had, rifle or pistol. But I always thought it would be at it's best with another couple inches of barrel to make it rifle legal, and a rifle buttstcck on it for 'best' steadiness. There are G2 and easy open frames in the safe even now, 30 years later.
I've been bow only for about 7 years now but if I had access to a firearm county to deer hunt I would tote a pistol and be ok. If I had any distance to hunt past 40 to 60 yards I'd feel more confident with a rifle. Just me.


----------



## tred1956 (Feb 5, 2014)

I have been hunting with Contenders since the late 70's. I have used every caliber you can think of. My favorite as I grow OLDER is a 25 Bullberry. Super accurate and not bad on the wrist. For target shooting I have switched to the 17,20, and 22 calibers. Good glass is the key to success.
Safe shooting
Doug


----------



## Alan in GA (Feb 8, 2014)

*RE-read the OP and,....*

If ONE suggestion stands out it would probably be a 41 mag, 44 mag, or 45 Colt (Super) Blackhawk. Even better if you can find a Hunter version so you can experiment with scope and dot sights. I'll bet a lot of us started out with a Super Blackhawk in 44 mag! (I did!)


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 8, 2014)

If you are looking to hunt with it where the possibility of a follow up shot may present itself, go with a revolver and you will not have to worry about carrying extra bullets and I have never seen a revolver hang up or jamb like a semi auto is prone to do. Why do you think guides for grizzly and other dangerous game carry them? Their lives or their clients lives may depend on a flawless functioning firearm. Just something to consider.


----------



## jrmcc (Feb 12, 2014)

Glock 20 10mm


----------



## f250superduty (Apr 13, 2014)

i like 30/30 with pointed bullets in a 14in. contender.  at 100 yrds a 44 doesnt do it.


----------



## nickE10mm (Apr 14, 2014)

The first three deer I've killed with handguns have been with either a 10mm Razorback or a 10mm longslide hunter.  I no longer own the Razorback so I think I'll use my Glock 20SF this year to put a notch under its belt.  

Of course, there is also my Ruger SBH Bisley Hunter with FO sights that I often use, as well.  There is probably NO better deer medicine than ol' Blackie.... 

Whatever you choose, practice, practice, practice!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 15, 2014)

.44 mag revolver with at least a 6" barrel. I hate a scope on a handgun, if I'm gonna shoot a deer at 100 yards, I'll use my rifle. I like to carry a revolver for close-in shots.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 16, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> .44 mag revolver with at least a 6" barrel. I hate a scope on a handgun, if I'm gonna shoot a deer at 100 yards, I'll use my rifle. I like to carry a revolver for close-in shots.



I agree except for the scope part. I like scopes for close up shots too. Better visibilty at low light and better accuracy.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Apr 16, 2014)

snake reaper said:


> Also the biggest thing is your ability to take the recoil . Shoot all u can get your hands on before u decide.



I have to agree with this completely.  Had a Smith and Wesson model 29 6 " barrel .44 magnum.  Did not like the way it felt when I shot it.  I traded it for a Ruger Super Blackhawk, I dont think they make these anymore.  A world of difference for me with felt recoil.  

Good luck
Darrell


----------



## twodog (Apr 19, 2014)

Sbh 44 mag


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Apr 23, 2014)

*Hand gun hunters*

Are there any Rem. Xp 100  hunters anymore ?


----------



## williams19j (Jul 23, 2014)

Red hawk in 44 mag or 454 I like the 454 cause you can also shoot 45 LC


----------



## DeucesWild (Jul 23, 2014)

If I'm in the stand I have my 460 xvr. I try and set my stands up so I have a shooting rest and can hold a steady bead for the longer shots. If I'm sneaking thru the swamps bottoms, working on the tractor or scouting on my 4 wheeler I carry my SBH Hunter 44 mag or my most recently acquired 454 Toklat since they are lighter in weight and are easier to carry.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 29, 2014)

Why a Contender?  Cause there is just something about a break open single shot pistol that makes me want to shoot it again.  I can't explain it.  I have the bolt guns, semi-autos and revolvers that cover all the bases, just something about it.


----------



## brian lee (Jul 29, 2014)

This is my choice....... Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 mag. Love this pistol. Doing some shooting at different distances with different loads to figure which I like best.


----------



## DeoVindice (Jul 31, 2014)

I had a Redhawk 44 Mag with 7.5" barrel and it was extremely accurate and well built. A great handgun for hunting. Wish I still had it. 

If you're looking for versatility maybe a 6" 629 Smith. It will serve very well as a hunting handgun or self defense handgun as well.


----------



## Glock20SF (Aug 27, 2014)

A 6" S&W revolver will spoil you with a near perfect factory trigger.  Any diameter bore with a "4" in front of it will do: 10mm, 41 Mag, 44 Spl, 44 Mag, .45 Colt, .45 ACP/AR.  If you have a semiauto in .45 ACP or 10mm Auto and reload for it, special ammo for revolvers only is easily made.  The trigger is the big issue with Ruger single action and double action handguns.  The long lock time takes some getting used to.  If durability and ease of installing a red dot or scope appeals to you, get a Super Redhawk 7.5 inch or Blackhawk Hunter.  The forward mounted scopes make them very muzzle heavy.  If you want to trim the weight a little and want to hunt with iron sights exclusively, get a 5.5 inch Redhawk or Blackhawk.  Any three pound or slightly less hand gun is a great carry hunting revolver.  Those a half pound or more heavier with over six inch barrels lose some of their versatility, especially with a red dot or scope on top.  I lean to the double action revolver for speed of reloading and ease of single hand operation in an emergency.  If concealed carry and light weight are issues, get a 4 inch S&W mountain gun or "PD" model in scandium frame.


----------



## nickE10mm (Aug 27, 2014)

Glock20SF said:


> A 6" S&W revolver will spoil you with a near perfect factory trigger.  Any diameter bore with a "4" in front of it will do: 10mm, 41 Mag, 44 Spl, 44 Mag, .45 Colt, .45 ACP/AR.  If you have a semiauto in .45 ACP or 10mm Auto and reload for it, special ammo for revolvers only is easily made.  The trigger is the big issue with Ruger single action and double action handguns.  The long lock time takes some getting used to.  If durability and ease of installing a red dot or scope appeals to you, get a Super Redhawk 7.5 inch or Blackhawk Hunter.  The forward mounted scopes make them very muzzle heavy.  If you want to trim the weight a little and want to hunt with iron sights exclusively, get a 5.5 inch Redhawk or Blackhawk.  Any three pound or slightly less hand gun is a great carry hunting revolver.  Those a half pound or more heavier with over six inch barrels lose some of their versatility, especially with a red dot or scope on top.  I lean to the double action revolver for speed of reloading and ease of single hand operation in an emergency.  If concealed carry and light weight are issues, get a 4 inch S&W mountain gun or "PD" model in scandium frame.




Good post here.  I've taken more deer with a 10mm of one kind or another than I have with .44's but I still think that my Ruger SBH Bisley Hunter 7.5" barrel .44 mag with open sights is the best deer medicine I own.  Followed closely by any one of my 10mm pistols (6" 1911 or 4.6" Glock)


----------

